# Exposure Strada mk4 & mk5



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jan 2014)

Currently have the Exposure Sirius and Magic shine MJ-872 but have decided a do it all cable free light is required. Have gone with the Exposure Strada as 90% of my riding is on unlit country roads and any off road is usually during the day - the Magicshine is fine for this and i don't mind the battery pack. The Exposure Sirius is a great light but not bright enough for fast riding in complete darkness. It's more of a commuter light and in that purpose it serves well. I plan to use it as a helmet light also.

So the question:

Has anyone got the Mk4 Strada? Experiences? Also can anyone tell the difference between the Mk4 and 5?? I ask as Evans are doing the Mk4 for a healthy-ish £163. Around 40% discount. The Mk5 is £230 approx but i cannot see what the extra ££ gets you apart from the latest model?

Any thougths appreciated. Here are the links:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...ight-with-remote-switch-ec052779#BVRRWidgetID

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/exposure/strada-mk4-front-light-ec042033


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jan 2014)

Just found this: 

"Rather than being a wholesale redesign, the Strada Mk5 is a tweaked upgrade of the Mk4. The electronics have been altered slightly to improve efficiency and the the light's aluminium body has been adapted to help with cooling, again adding to the efficiency. On top of that, the remote switch, which you can fix out by a gear shifter if you like, now has a softer touch and easier mode changing". 


If this is the only improvements then i am thinking the Mk4 is the VFM option.


----------



## JoeSoap76 (26 Jan 2014)

I've not used the mk4 so can't really give you the answer... but I do have the mk5 and it gets very hot very quickly so if that's with improved cooling there might be something there. The remote? Never bothered attaching it because I couldn't be bothered detaching it at the end of every ride (also, the button on the back of the light is plenty big enough to find if you must adjust lighting on the go).


----------



## tuffty (28 Jan 2014)

Not quite what you asked but I've had a Strada Mk 2 for 4 years now and its great. Used 3-4 times a week over the darker months through rain, sub-zero temperatures etc - never failed. High beam is perfect for pitch black country lanes, and the battery lasts for about one and a half hours on that mode (although I see they say they've improved the battery life on the Mark 4 / 5). Low beam is great in town / with streetlights and gives you at least 3 hours, I've never ridden long enough to wear out the battery on that mode.

I'd agree the remote switch is a bit of a waste of time, I stopped using it after a month or so as easy to operate the button on the back of the light even with thick winter gloves on.


----------



## gaz (28 Jan 2014)

I've got the mrk 4 and have zero issues with heating.
Infact, @JoeSoap76 if your exposure light is getting hot, I recommend you contact them regarding that. I've owned several exposure lights and they never get hot.


----------



## JoeSoap76 (28 Jan 2014)

gaz said:


> @JoeSoap76 if your exposure light is getting hot, I recommend you contact them regarding that. I've owned several exposure lights and they never get hot.


That's good to know Gaz, thanks. Since it says it's been designed for better cooling I just kind of assumed it was known to get hot. Will have a chat with them


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 Jan 2014)

gaz said:


> I've got the mrk 4 and have zero issues with heating.
> Infact, @JoeSoap76 if your exposure light is getting hot, I recommend you contact them regarding that. I've owned several exposure lights and they never get hot.


Are you cycling Gaz? The one who reviewed the Exposure Strada mk4? Might just be coincidence but you are Gaz, you cycle, your pic says 'cycle camera tv' and you own an exposure Strada mk4.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 Jan 2014)




----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 Jan 2014)

Update chaps. I bought the MK4 from Evans and it appears to have been the last one as it now says the product is discontinued. Sweet at £163. 
Have just fully charged the light and figured out all the settings. Have to say it is a serious bit of kit and look forward to giving it a test. I will likely use the high beam and dip (mode 3 or 4 i think) mostly as i ride on dark roads and don't commute, or ride in cities often. I had an off riding at night with the Sirius and i knew it was time to get a light that will give out far more light, for longer.


----------



## gaz (28 Jan 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Are you cycling Gaz? The one who reviewed the Exposure Strada mk4? Might just be coincidence but you are Gaz, you cycle, your pic says 'cycle camera tv' and you own an exposure Strada mk4.


Quite the detective. Enjoy the light, I love mine


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 Jan 2014)

Private eye Pedro.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (30 Jan 2014)

Why did you have to bring this to my attention?! I am SERIOUSLY considering spending daft monies on a light with the mk4 at this discount.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (30 Jan 2014)

Oh Christ, it's in the basket...


----------



## PaulSecteur (30 Jan 2014)

It


Buzzinonbikes said:


> Oh Christ, it's in the basket...


 it aint brought till you press buy.

Press it!!! Press it!!!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Jan 2014)

BUY IT!!!! It's awesome..........

Buy it........

Buy.......

Now.........


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (30 Jan 2014)

BOOM! Dropped it like it's hot.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Jan 2014)

Tested properly tonight on a 2+ hour dark country road ride. Had on full most of the time and had more than enough light for fast descending and anything else that was potentially an issue during a night ride. Plenty of light cast to the side also rather than a focussed spot light. Defo need to dip for cars though! Battery power was full and after ride was down to 3 bars which is just over half. 

Liking this light lots.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (31 Jan 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Tested properly tonight on a 2+ hour dark country road ride. Had on full most of the time and had more than enough light for fast descending and anything else that was potentially an issue during a night ride. Plenty of light cast to the side also rather than a focussed spot light. Defo need to dip for cars though! Battery power was full and after ride was down to 3 bars which is just over half.
> 
> Liking this light lots.



Sounds good. I've wanted one for ages but with this price and a couple of other things coming together I just couldn't resist! Magicshine 808E up for sale soon in the classifieds section!


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (5 Feb 2014)

How awesome is this light?! Will have to take some comparison shots next to my magicshine 808e before it's sold. Obviously completely different price range but its interesting to see the different beam pattern. The Strada is much tighter and wide - very nice! I'm a bit scared of the flash modes at the moment though, they are VERY bright!


----------



## PaulSecteur (5 Feb 2014)

I only use the flash during daylight, I think its too distracting at night.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (5 Feb 2014)

Ye I agree. unless you had it angled down but then that sort of ruins the nice throw/beam shape. I've got a little Exposure Trace which is a great little flasher.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (5 Feb 2014)

IT's awesome! My Exposure Sirius has now become my flasher. Ooooh er........


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (5 Oct 2014)

@gaz , got any Exposure lights for sale? Haha

@tuffty , how do you find your mk2? I've found one on ebay for sale, and tempted to buy, mainly as I can't afford the full fat new version right now.


----------

